# Crab Legs



## watsont5 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just had a family event with 100 lbs of crab legs. Have 8lbs left, they were never used and have stayed frozen since i bought them.

payed about $17/lb.


anybody want the 8lbs, will give them to you for $60. In Battle Creek.


----------

